# Help us to put together a Render Monster !



## spironox (Apr 8, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: The computer I need to put up shall be used as the rendering Machine , mostly Autodesk 3dmax 2009-2012 shall be used along with adobe CS series (all lincensed) dual processors & liquid cooled if needed.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50k to 1.7Lac

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes if possible 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate version (licensed ) / any other suggestions ?

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2Tb +.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Suggestion are open  

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: None 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: May-June 2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Surat , gujarat India

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Kindly give full system suggestion including PSU , Cabinets , Keyboard, Mouse, cooling fans , liquid cooling config and other important components 
We are hopeful that you shall help us to put up this system in the speculated time of this year
Counting on you guys with your experience and talents of system peripherals and combinations


----------



## Myth (Apr 8, 2013)

spironox said:


> ...
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> Ans: *50k to 1.7Lac
> *...



Please be a little specific. 50k to 1.7k is a huge range.

PS: Does this include the cost of buying the adobe setup ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

i7 3770k (21000)
Asus Sabertooth Z77 (19000)
G.Skill sniper 1600 MHz 8 GB x2 (~8000)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB SSD (~6500)
Corsair TX 850 V2 (7600)
Nvidia Quadro 4000 (48000)
Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker (11800)
Dell Ultrasharp U2412M 24" LED monitor (18000)
Logitech G105 (2700)
Deepcool Assassin (5500)
Arctic Silver 5 (650)
Cooling fans (2000)

total: 140350

I wanted to know if you are willing to take the risk of liquid leakage. I don't know the state of present liquid cooler (and their leakage), so let someone comment on that.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *i7 3930k (34000)*
> *Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 - rs (19000)*
> G.Skill sniper 1600 MHz 8 GB x2 (~8000)
> WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
> ...



almost same rig just suggesting i7 3930k


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> almost same rig just suggesting i7 3980k



^^ You are suggesting a X79 workstation rig worth over Rs 1.5 Lac with Dual Channel RAM running at 1600MHz???!!! Where did you get the price of a 3980K from? 

*i7 3930K - Rs 33,700
GIGABYTE X79S-UP5-WiFi - Rs 20,500 ( You can make use of SAS,its a proper workstation board,C606 based)
Leadtek Quadro 4000 2GB - Rs 48,000
G.skill Ripjaws Z 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133MHz  (F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL) - Rs 11000
SSD - Samsung 840 - Rs 14227
HDD Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB - Rs 5850
Seasonic SS-860XP - Rs 11,900
AOC I2757FH IPS - Rs 20,000 
Logitech G400 - Rs 1500
TVSE Gold USB - Rs 1700
Cooler Master Silencio - Rs 10,000
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - 975

Total - Rs 179,352.

 I hope I have done justice to your requirement*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 8, 2013)

^lol i mean i7 3930k typo...


----------



## spironox (Apr 9, 2013)

Myth said:


> Please be a little specific. 50k to 1.7k is a huge range.
> 
> PS: Does this include the cost of buying the adobe setup ?



No we already have multi-user license !!

People one general Question 
Will it work ?? i mean 1.79 is huge amount
also i dont see a UPS suggestions


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats the exterme end of your budget. You can cut down considerably ,by going for a lower Quadro,CPU, Mobo ,Ram, PSU and SSD but,will that suffice your workload thats the question.


----------



## spironox (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ You are suggesting a X79 workstation rig worth over Rs 1.5 Lac with Dual Channel RAM running at 1600MHz???!!! Where did you get the price of a 3980K from?
> 
> i7 3930K - Rs 33,700
> GIGABYTE X79S-UP5-WiFi - Rs 20,500 ( You can make use of SAS,its a proper workstation board,C606 based)  how about a due
> ...




How about dual processor Mother board ?? wifi sifi stuff dont count for me i want pure and pure processing along with the quadro


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

WiFi is not the highlight of that board its a proper C606 based workstation board,serious processing power there.

Anyways for LGA 2011 Dual Socket look at these.....but will end up costing a packet.
ASUS Z9PE-D16/2L SSI EEB
Intel S2600CP4 SSI EEB


----------



## spironox (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> WiFi is not the highlight of that board its a proper C606 based workstation board,serious processing power there.
> 
> Anyways for LGA 2011 Dual Socket look at these.....but will end up costing a packet.
> ASUS Z9PE-D16/2L SSI EEB
> Intel S2600CP4 SSI EEB



my my my...thats awesome boards .. ok now comes the stupidest question .. INDIA MAI MILEGA YEH SUB ??? (are these available in INDIA )


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Ask Rashi. They import them. Is hard to find with retailers. Or you have to get them from the US. Try Supermicro too,they also sell some good boards in India.

Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Products | Motherboards


----------



## spironox (Apr 9, 2013)

btw i found these guys yesterday Overclockers Zone Kolkata based ..check it out


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

They are actually Tirupati Enterprises,quite familiar with us ,living in Kolkata!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Get 3930k for 30k
Asus p9x79 pro for 20k
Thats the perfect cpu+mobo combo in your budget.
Dual socket motherboards cost a bomb! They will singlehandedly kill your whole budget!
Do you have space constraints? Else its not advisable to go for liquid cooling as they perform similar to air coolers despite costing twice as much.
Air cooling recommendations:
Cm 212 evo\ plus
Noctua dh n14


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Noctua dh n14



I Think you meant Noctua NH- D14 ?? Dont suggest, confuse and harass peolple in to something thats not available in India at the moment or super overpriced.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I Think you meant Noctua NH- D14 ?? Dont suggest, confuse and harass peolple in to something thats not available in India at the moment or super overpriced.


get the Deepcool Assassin instead. Costs 5500 INR and performs very close to the NH D14.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

A small typo is harassment?
Well theitwares imported a sidewinder x4 for me and he will have to go to the biggest resellers for these componenets anyways so whats the harm in suggesting. And I saw noctua personally wazirpur!
And you pay for the best, leave it at op if he wants it or not.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> A small typo is harassment?
> Well theitwares imported a sidewinder x4 for me and he will have to go to the biggest resellers for these componenets anyways so whats the harm in suggesting. And I saw noctua personally wazirpur!
> And you pay for the best, leave it at op if he wants it or not.



It is, you are confusing everyone in this forum. Every post.  You suggest him D14 with your  shallow knowledge , he goes looking for, dosnt find it anywhere cosmes back again and posts the unability when it is a wide known fact the D14 is not available for some time now!!!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is why I suggested 212 too


----------



## spironox (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Do you have space constraints?



Nothing as such


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Then go for air based coolers. Water cooling is good for cpus put in cabinets etc. Where airflow is not optimal.


----------



## Myth (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ Liquid coolers are for better performance and a decent one costs a lot more than an average air cooler.
I dont think cabinet size and bad airflow is a criteria for purchasing liquid coolers.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

It has been prooved numerous times that air cooling solutions are as good aswater ones. Nitrogen ones are best do you advice to go for that. + I dont think op will be overclocking cpu much, and abasic evo will do for a 3930k as it is sandy bridge based it generates less heat and overclocks higher than ivy counterparts.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

^^
 People use liquid Cooler in Workstation  to keep noise at bay in the very first place.Get your basics right. I have hardly come across serious users overclocking a workstation , stability and software/driver profile instability comes in to play,so.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Then you must know that liquid coolers produce noise too and are only marginally silent than air ones without going over the top.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Then you must know that liquid coolers produce noise too and are only *marginally silent* than air ones without going over the top.



LOL. 
Have you tried a Corsair A70/Noctua in full swing with an H80i in medium?  NAh.....try em and come back before making loose comments.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

I submit man you have just too much spare time. I saw a comparison at anandtech.com or tomshardware.com.  Will give you when I have time.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

See mate its not a war, what you are saying can be true too. But generally a WaterCooling kit is always silent over Aircooler.


----------



## Myth (Apr 9, 2013)

spironox said:


> btw i found these guys yesterday Overclockers Zone Kolkata based ..check it out





The Incinerator said:


> They are actually Tirupati Enterprises,quite familiar with us ,living in Kolkata!



Some of the rates look quite reasonable. Anyone bought anything from here online ?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tom's Hardware US
Hope it helps you op.
Water pump make noise too and its just not worth investing that too in India where they will be costly due to low demand.
I think cm 212 evo/+ is the perfect choice for this rig.

Another one
*m.tomshardware.com/reviews/h100i-elc240-seidon-240m-lq320,3380.html
In short find and get noctua nh d14!


----------



## spironox (Apr 10, 2013)

Myth said:


> Some of the rates look quite reasonable. Anyone bought anything from here online ?



acutally they got discounts too .. but shipping form kolkatta


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2013)

Myth said:


> Some of the rates look quite reasonable. Anyone bought anything from here online ?



I had bought my TX850V2UK for Rs 6600 home delivered ,from them. But that is when they were sole importers of Corsair PSus. 

Reliable? Very.


----------



## Myth (Apr 10, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I had bought my TX850V2UK for Rs 6600 home delivered ,from them. But that is when they were sole importers of Corsair PSus.
> 
> Reliable? Very.



6.6k for tx850v2 is a great price.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice price for a high end PSU


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah,Thank you.


----------



## spironox (Apr 11, 2013)

just got off the phone with HP and they were suggesting HP Z820 workstation !! 

FORM FACTOR
Rackable minitower


AVAILABLE OPERATING SYSTEMS
Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
Windows 8 (China) 64-bit
Genuine Windows 7 Professional 32-bit
Genuine Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Genuine Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
HP Linux Installer Kit*
Red Hat Enterprise Linux Desktop/Workstation* (1 year paper license; no preinstalled OS)


AVAILABLE PROCESSORS
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2687, 3.1 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2690, 2.9 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2680, 2.7 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2670, 2.6 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2667, 2.9 GHz, 15 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Six-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2665, 2.4 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2660, 2.2 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2650, 2 GHz, 20 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Eight-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2643, 3.3 GHz, 10 MB cache, 1600 MHz memory, Quad-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2640, 2.5 GHz, 15 MB cache, 1333 MHz memory, Six-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2630, 2.3 GHz, 15 MB cache, 1333 MHz memory, Six-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2620, 2 GHz, 15 MB cache, 1333 MHz memory, Six-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2609, 2.4 GHz, 10 MB cache, 1066 MHz memory, Quad-core
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2603, 1.8 GHz, 10 MB cache, 1066 MHz memory, Quad-core


CHIPSET
Intel® C602 Chipset


MEMORY
16 DIMM slots, up to 512 GB, 8-channel ECC DDR3 1600 MHz, 4 channels per CPU
DRIVE CONTROLLERS
Integrated 2-channel SATA 6 Gb/s controller, RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 capable; Integrated 4-channel SATA 3 Gb/s controller, RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 capable; Integrated 8-channel SAS 6 Gb/s controller, RAID 0, 1, 10 capable; Optional LSI 9260-8i 8-port 6 Gb/s SAS HW RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 capable


STORAGE
Up to (5) 3.5-inch 7200 rpm SATA drives: 250, 500 GB, 1, 2 TB, up to (5) 3 TB, 15 TB max
Up to (6) 2.5-inch 10K rpm SAS drives: 300, 600 GB SFF, 3.6 TB max
Up to (5) 3.5-inch 15K rpm SAS drives: 300, 450, 600 GB, 3 TB max
Up to (6) 2.5-inch SATA solid state drives: 128, 160, 256, 300 GB, 1.8 TB max
SATA 10K 2.5-in Drives: 250, 500GB, 1TB


OPTICAL STORAGE
DVD-ROM, DVD+/-RW Super-Multi and Slot-Load, Blu-ray Writer


DRIVE BAYS
3 external 5.25-inch bays
4 internal 3.5-inch bays


EXPANSION SLOTS
3 PCI Express Gen3 x16
1 PCI Express Gen3 x16 mechanical/x8 electrical
1 PCI Express Gen3 x8 mechanical/x4 electrical
1 PCI Express Gen2 x8 mechanical/x4 electrical
1 Legacy PCI


AVAILABLE GRAPHICS
Professional 2D: NVIDIA NVS 300, NVIDIA NVS 310, NVIDIA NVS 510
Entry 3D: AMD FirePro V3900, NVIDIA Quadro 410, NVIDIA Quadro 600, NVIDIA Quadro K600
Mid-range 3D: NVIDIA Quadro 2000, NVIDIA Quadro K2000
High-end 3D: NVIDIA Quadro 4000, NVIDIA Quadro K4000, AMD FirePro V7900, AMD FirePro W7000, NVIDIA Quadro K5000
Ultra-High 3D: NVIDIA Quadro 6000
Compute: NVIDIA Tesla C2075


AUDIO
Integrated Intel/Realtek HD ALC262 Audio,
optional HP Thin USB Powered Speakers


NETWORK
Dual integrated Intel 82579LM PCIe GbE
Controller
Infineon TPM 1.2 Controller
Optional Broadcom NIC
Optional Intel NIC



PORTS
Front: 2 USB 3.0, 1 USB 2.0, 1 IEEE 1394a
standard, 1 microphone in, 1 headphone out,
HP 22-in-1 Media Card Reader (optional)
Rear: 2 USB 3.0, 4 USB 2.0, 1 IEEE 1394a,
1 audio in, 1 audio out, 1 microphone in, 2 PS/2,
2 RJ-45 to integrated Gigabit LAN, 1 serial
Internal: 6 USB 2.0 ports available by three
2x5 headers


INPUT DEVICES
PS/2 standard keyboard
USB standard keyboard
USB Smart Card Keyboard
PS/2 optical scroll mouse
USB 2-button optical scroll mouse
USB 3-button optical mouse
USB SpaceExplorer
USB SpacePilot
USB Laser Scroll Mouse


DIMENSIONS (H X W X D)
(H x W x D) 17.5 x 8.0 x
20.7 in (44.4 x 20.3 x 52.5 cm)


POWER SUPPLY
850W 88% Efficient wide-ranging, active Power
Factor Correction or 1125W 90% Efficient
wide-ranging, active Power Factor Correction


COMPATIBLE DISPLAYS (SCREEN SIZE DIAGONALLY MEASURED)
HP DreamColor LP2480zx Professional
Display (24-inch diagonal widescreen)
HP ZR30w 30-inch S-IPS LCD Monitor
HP ZR2740w 27-inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor
HP ZR2440w 24-inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor
HP ZR24w 24-inch S-IPS LCD Monitor
HP LP2475w 24-inch Widescreen LCD Monitor
HP ZR2240w 21.5-inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor
HP ZR22w 21.5-inch S-IPS LCD Monitor
HP ZR2040w 20-inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor


WARRANTY:
Limited three-year Mon-Fri 8-5 next business
day, parts, labor and 24x7 phone support, terms
and conditions may vary.

what say people ?? HP ?? am sure that it shall go way beyond our calculated amount !! NVIDIA Tesla C2075 is already 1lac + costing


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

It will be way outta budget for you when compared to what you can get in terms of an assembled one. But yes the HP will be there for you with a support system that wont be possible otherwise.


----------



## spironox (Apr 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> It will be way outta budget for you when compared to what you can get in terms of an assembled one. But yes the HP will be there for you with a support system that wont be possible otherwise.



way out 6.25lacs !!! seesh thats HUGE .. BTW any one with guide of how to use the Backburner for autodesk ?? am pretty confused with the terminology stated in the render - farming guide


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 12, 2013)

Did you check their Video Support?


----------

